# Origin Account Details (Geburtsdatum/Alter)?



## Rapolution (22. März 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mal wieder einen alten Origin account (von 2008) gefunden und sim city drauf aktiviert. Wo kann ich sehen, ob ich mein Alter angegeben habe? Weil mir kommts vor, als hätte ich damals kein Alter angegeben, weil ich nirgends etwas von Geburtsdatum/alter lesen kann. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo das steht? Weil dann würde ich gerne heute abend noch Battlefield 3 aktivieren.

P.S. Sim City ist mein erstes Spiel bei Origin

MFG Rapolution


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2013)

Origin, EA, Schlimm City und Bretterfield, das wäre sogar Ketzerei.
Spuckt Google nix aus?


----------



## Rapolution (22. März 2013)

Ne google sagt nur, wie man das alter ändern könnte, und das nur mit dem support. Ich will das Alter aber eh nicht ändern.


----------



## arti.86 (22. März 2013)

normal findet man sowas unter accountdetails.. is da nichts?


----------



## Rapolution (22. März 2013)

@Lexx

Habe mir trotz den ganzen negativen Bewertungen Sim City gekauft und es ist echt klasse, ausser das die Karten etwas klein geraten sind. Musste dir auch kaufen, echt empfehlenswert!!!

@arti.86: Nein, unter Accountdetails steht auch nichts.

Jeder hat seine Meinung... ich kann euch nicht verstehen, was ihr gegen das Spiel habt, aber das sind von euch alles keine Antworten auf meine Frage...............................

Naja ab Dienstag wird dann noch Bioshock Infinite angezockt


----------



## Pokerclock (22. März 2013)

OT entfernt. Geht bitte ausschließlich auf die Frage des TE ein. Danke.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. März 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Betonpatscherln gefällig.. ?


yeah mit Anlauf 
Du brauchst keine Daten eingeben, die Altersprüfung besteht nur tagsüber nachts ab 22 Uhr ist diese weg. zur Sicherheit ab 23 Uhr.
EA den Pesonalausweiß geben mit KK und Konto Einzugsermächtigung, ja klar
Bestell dir bei einen keyshop nen bf3 key, origin ist generell zu teuer trotz derzeitger 50% rabatt aktion.


----------



## Shona (24. März 2013)

Rapolution schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal wieder einen alten Origin account (von 2008) gefunden und sim city drauf aktiviert. Wo kann ich sehen, ob ich mein Alter angegeben habe? Weil mir kommts vor, als hätte ich damals kein Alter angegeben, weil ich nirgends etwas von Geburtsdatum/alter lesen kann. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo das steht? Weil dann würde ich gerne heute abend noch Battlefield 3 aktivieren.
> 
> P.S. Sim City ist mein erstes Spiel bei Origin
> 
> MFG Rapolution


Du brauchst kein GB Datum um ein Spiel zu aktivieren.
Beim Kauf ist EA an den Jugendschutz gebunden somit kannst du es erst ab 23 Uhr kaufen.

Hör bitte nicht auf Leute die meinen die zu einem Keyshop zu schicken. Gerade EA löscht die Keys gerne und hat das sehr ausgibig zum Release damals getan vor allem von den bekanntesten Keyshops als Hexa-Keys.

 Falls du über 20 Euro kommen solltest beim Kauf dann gib den Guschein *ENDY3VDOV6* dieser zieht dann 10 Euro von deiner Bestellung ab.


----------

